# Do you think you'll ever grow out of playing video games?



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I mean, like would you still be motivated to play video games, even if you are reaching your 50s?

For me, I think yes. I've been gaming for a good 13 years, and I'm just passionate about gaming. It's a hobby that has helped me pull through struggles and sadness, as well as personal enjoyment. I don't know what I'd do with life without them.


How about you?


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably not, no. Gaming has so far been a lifelong hobby for me, since I was about 4 years old. It's one of the very few things that I haven't eventually grown bored of (though I've had periods where I couldn't be bothered to play any video games).


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

Oops, I was supposed to say no in the OP, not yes. 



Salvador Dali said:


> Probably not, no. Gaming has so far been a lifelong hobby for me, since I was about 4 years old. It's one of the very few things that I haven't eventually grown bored of (though I've had periods where I couldn't be bothered to play any video games).


I've also had times where I couldn't be bothered, but eventually, the motivation of gaming just comes back to me nonetheless. It really depends on your overall mood for the day, and that's with any hobby.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I think I'm kind of there. For like the last year or two I just don't have much desire. Most things seem boring to me now. Kind of wastes of time.

I get free games sometimes from GOG and Origin and I don't play them. There are only a few games at the moment that I feel like spending time on - if I have the money.

I'm at this point where I don't like most AAA games and can't afford the new consoles.


----------



## ZortnTroz (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll always be a gamer, but the amount of time and devotion I put into a game as I get older will probably diminish.


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

Not sure. I think I am starting to get bored of video games, but then, I am not interested in doing anything. I can barely play a game for more than ten minutes without feeling the need to turn it off, especially when it comes to RPGs. I don't even have the motivation to turn on the console .


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

I certainly hope not, the real world is far too boring.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Nope, not at all.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I have grown out of it in the sense that I am not necessarily buying every current/next-gen system and a bunch of games like I used to. But I will always play the old school, retro games that I love.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I seriously doubt it. I've been playing video games for as long as I can remember. I think video games are my only hobby now that I think about it. So yeah, I'm sure I'll still be playing video games when I'm 50.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

I go through periods where I don't game at all, but I always get back into it. Do I think I'll ever grow out of it? I honestly don't know, I can't say for sure.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I honestly feel like I won't live long enough to be able to. 
Living into my late 30's seems... impossible. And, not ideal in any way. I hope as I grow older suicide will become more and more of a thing I feel I can do.

Plus I like games, so I don't really want to. "Growing out" of things is depressing.


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't plan to live that long, but I won't stop playing.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Thedood said:


> I have grown out of it in the sense that I am not necessarily buying every current/next-gen system and a bunch of games like I used to. But I will always play the old school, retro games that I love.


Exactly the same for me.


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll never out grow video games. They're to much fun, plus its my favorite way to escape reality.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

No. I don't like the wording "grow out of it" like it's a kids toy or a phase. Nobody says they grew out of playing a sport or woodworking or exercising or whatever hobby.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't enjoy them as much as I used to, but then I could say that about any spare time activity. I don't want to grow out of playing them, because I don't have much else to do to kill time and escape reality.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I've definitely lost interest in gaming over the years.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

In terms of losing interest, I don't think I'll ever get tired of playing video games. It's not just PC/console stuff for me, I also like a lot of app games and brain games.

In terms of spare time to play, obviously things like starting a family and establishing a more full-time career would cut into that.


----------



## Jay689 (Jul 8, 2014)

I doubt I'll ever stop.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

I think i'm reaching that point.... Either that or the quality of games that have been coming out over the past couple of years are sub-par and have been disillusioning me from the game industry.


----------



## TaylorXXIII (Jul 20, 2014)

Definitely not, unless Nintendo heads down the dark abyss that the Final Fantasy series has fallen into.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever really stop. There was a few years where I ended up stopping due to a combination of factors, and I worried that I wouldn't be able to enjoy it again (which made me further delay starting again). But now I'm back into it and it's awesome.


----------



## Szeth (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm sure I'll never "grow out" of playing video games. I've been playing them since I was four and I still like playing a lot of the same games I played when I was a kid. And games keep getting better and better and there's more variety in gaming than ever, so I don't see myself getting bored of video games anytime soon.


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I have grown out of it, then got back to it again. I think it will always be an on and off thing.


----------



## MuffinMan (May 14, 2014)

No, the only reason it seems a little odd when old people play games is because it didn't exist when they were kids. Video Games in their early days were strictly marketed as toys. It's a generational thing, when we're old we will have grown up with it, so it won't be as odd.


----------



## AlexSky (Jun 1, 2011)

I don't like the term "growing out", "losing interest" is a better phase because it doesn't have the stigma of being childish. Games are a medium, and you honestly can't say a mature game series, such as Silent Hill or Heavy Rain or Spec Ops or Xenosaga is childish.

I've lost a little bit of interest, but only because the market since like 2010 has been ridiculous. Crappy PC ports, DRM, anti-consumer practices, pay to pay, bullshots, overpriced games. Also, I only have a PC and handhelds so games I'm interested in like Folklore, Catherine, Nier, Bayonetta, The Last of Us, I've never played. MORE PC PORTS PLEASE.

And don't forget the letdowns and controversies over the last 5 years. Sims 4 won't have pools. Watch Dogs. Mass Effect 3 ending. Wii Music. Lack of backwards compatibility between PS2, PS3, PS4, Xbox, Xbox 360, Xbox One. Wii U can't play GameCube games.
In addition, some publishers suck at preserving their games, like Silent Hill HD Collection, Jak and Daxter on Vita. And what the hell am I supposed to do if I want to play Shenmue for example, whip out a 16 year old Dreamcast?! It's almost as if we're forced to emulate.

Gimme Persona 5 and Kingdom Hearts 3, and I'll be a happy panda.


----------



## Joe H (Jul 30, 2011)

As long as game developers keep coming up with new and interesting ideas I don't think I will. Also when Virtual reality is perfected I don't think I'll be doing much else other than playing video games .


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

It depends what impact games have on your life. I've known people who have been pulled away from playing because of other commitments, and others who have simply walked away due to boredom. 

I've played them too much, and have grown to resent them. I don't know if I'll ever willingly walk away from them. Seeing as I have only played three games for the past 8 years, it might just depend what happens to the game I'm playing at the time.


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I definitely play less now compared to about 6 years ago wherein I would play for hours with no breaks. I still enjoy playing games but I don't have the same enthusiasm as before due to my depression. The only time I 'll stop playing video games is when my reflexes are not fast enough anymore.


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

My interest in video games usually last about as long as the money I have, and when I have less money I have less interest in video games..the more I have, well..you see where I am going


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Good god no

Admittedly I play less than I used to but thats for a number of reasons. Full time job is draining me far too much and now I've actually got some money I just keep throwing it at various consoles/steam and in the time I buy 6-7 games I might only play 1 while the others get lost in the abyss somewhere :blank

I can't do certain genres anymore though, 5-6 years of heavy WoW has put me off all MMO's I bought Wildstar and gave up at level 10 :sus waste of £35 that was..

But no really, bring out a good game and I'll book time off work to play it


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Probably not. Playing video games has always been the No. 1 hobby in my life.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

Never


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

AlexSky said:


> I've lost a little bit of interest, but only because the market since like 2010 has been ridiculous. Crappy PC ports, DRM, anti-consumer practices, pay to pay, bullshots, overpriced games. Also, I only have a PC and handhelds so games I'm interested in like Folklore, Catherine, Nier, Bayonetta, The Last of Us, I've never played. MORE PC PORTS PLEASE.


Ports from consoles/arcade have definitely gotten better than they were in 90's. 
Bullshots has been a thing for a long time. First time I remember encountering them was NHL 96 for pc. The screenshots on the back of it's box looked so much better that even a kid could tell that it was ****ing bull****.

DRM, hmm, at least Starforce isn't popular anymore. GFWL has been removed from some games, but apparently it's still alive. Not sure how Uplay's and Origin's DRM is at the moment because I haven't played any Ubi/EA games since Far Cry 3.

Pay to Pay. That would suck.


----------



## theghost0991 (Mar 29, 2014)

I will probably always play. Not sure if video games are something you "grow out of"


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)

Eventually, sure. While I still enjoy playing, I'm nowhere near as hardcore as I was before. Then again, the most time I've ever racked up on one single game (not counting MapleStory) was 150 hours on Dynasty Warriors 7, so I'm not as serious as some people are. I imagine I'll always like playing them, but as time goes on and I become more serious about working, going out, and my more... productive hobbies, I'm sure I'll play even more casually than I do now. Oh well!


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Knowing how rarely I play video games nowadays, compared to how frequently I used to before college, and how I still have some vigor for them I think I might be playing video games for quite a while. If I manage to have a decent job after college, with a balanced life and fix my SA for stable relationships, I can see myself playing good games from the past (meaning that current, recent games released now would be consider blasts from the past several years from now). It'd be nice to be elderly and playing video games, whether with grandchildren or by myself, considering that video games could be widely accepted by mainstream society at that point.

Tl;dr, optimism about games and growing old.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I already have got to the point where I don't play video games all that much. Put that more down to the games being not good enough and having other hobbies though.

If I ever stop doing the things I enjoy because of some **** like society expects me to be mature and give up my hobbies in favour of more sophisticated and adult ones like lawn maintenance and DIY projects, then well, I might just have to drive off a cliff.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

God, I hope not. If anything I think I'll just have less time for them as I get older because hopefully I'll have a good job and a couple kiddos to worry about. Even if I have other responsibilities to worry about I'd still like to keep up with what's going on in the gaming world.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I doubt it.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I used to be a hardcore gamer (online/MMOPRG; PC; console). Now, I'm just a casual gamer and play my 360 for an hour or less a few days per week. School, study, work, and lack of motivation is to blame.



Steve French said:


> I already have got to the point where I don't play video games all that much. Put that more down to the games being not good enough and having other hobbies though.
> 
> *If I ever stop doing the things I enjoy because of some **** like society expects me to be mature and give up my hobbies in favour of more sophisticated and adult ones like lawn maintenance and DIY projects, then well, I might just have to drive off a cliff.*


Lol, oh hell no. One advantage that I like about videogames is that it is an entertaining hobby.


----------



## Ineko (Jan 5, 2014)

ha! neva!!! I'm much older than most of you and still game. I have a collection of game boys and started as a kid on atari 2600. I have my 3DS in my purse whereva I go.
This gaming woman will neva stop!


----------



## Jamalam (Jul 12, 2014)

I can see myself sitting there at the PS12, or whatever it'll be, saying to kids "I remember the PS1! Imagine that! I'm 96, you know."


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

No. Who's to say that it's something that you "grow out of"? It's just a form of entertainment like anything else.


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

Brad said:


> No. Who's to say that it's something that you "grow out of"? It's just a form of entertainment like anything else.


Agreed, No one grows out of movies or music. Maybe what genre you enjoy will change as you grow older. Can't imagine myself completely stopping though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

No. I go through phases of being obsessed or not anyway, especially once I finish a game. But a new game coming out will always peak my interest and get me back into it.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

That depends on what developers create. Games of all production values can certainly be boring.


----------



## Vaust (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 24. I've played a video game almost every single day of my life since I was 4. I highly doubt I'll ever give up gaming completely.


----------



## The Exodus (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm not as interested in it as I used to be. I used to play games a lot, and I still do, but I can't see myself playing them for much longer, unless something truly innovative is released. I'll wait for Project Morpheus, and see if that renews my interest a little. 

Still, if you're planning on starting a family (and I am, it's just I'm not anywhere close yet), then you need to eventually put down the controller to look after and prioritise them and their needs. I may never fully grow out of them, but they may just dwindle into an occasional hobby.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure, maybe. It probably depends on what kind of games are out when I'm older, how busy I am with work & family, etc.


----------



## Young Cat Lady (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll be gaming forever. If I ever decide to have kids, we'll be playing them together. Gaming is not just fun, it helps me dissolve stress and enlightens me about many things - with the stories, the music, the characters... it's like I'm in a different world and some of my very best memories of my life involve video games. It is that deep. So no, I'll never stop playing.


----------



## Uncertain (Aug 2, 2014)

I'll be playing until the day I die. 
If I had to live until a ripe old age, I'd enjoy making a room in my little house an old console museum. A place I can waddle in to and just soak up the nostalgia when I get sad about being old.
That would be satisfying. Being around fellow fossils from my past and remembering all the fun I've had.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

I've been playing games since 8 years old on PC and consoles. I don't think I'll ever stop and my current situation is proof enough: I barely enjoy games anymore. My anhedonia is close to total. At most, I'll get some satisfaction out of a good match or a successful campaign, but that old euphoria is long gone. I still play, out of habit. And boy do I love to buy games. Choosing a game is often more interesting than playing it. PC gaming is dirt-cheap now so I have over 50 games on Steam, good ones, waiting to be played. Instead of being a kid with a blank check in a candy store, I'm like 'meh, I'll try to choose one after I'm done posting.' And I can't stick with any of them for long because there's always another that seems more interesting at that moment.

So yeah, it hardly gets any lower than that and I still buy and play them out of sheer habit. This anhedonia along with my age is driving me to be interested in other pursuits but quitting entirely would be like a cardinal throwing in the towel on the whole Catholicism thing because I loved those games more than life itself at one point.


----------



## Boomaloom (May 28, 2014)

Im not sure. A year ago I would have said no way. I've been gaming since forever and have always loved it. But in the last year my enjoyment is waining, and I just tend to browse the web and watch youtube instead of gaming. Even something which was once enjoyable like a deep RPG, feels like a chore. I don't think its down to gaming solely, its just all related to this life slump Im in.


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I won't ever grow out of video games because there will never be anything in my life to replace them. Eventually I do worry that my reflexes won't be up to par, but there are always games that are slower paced and always new games coming out. 

The adventures of Shepard or the Dovakhin will always be more interesting than my pathetic life.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't think I'll every grow out of playing video games entirely. In the future I might have less time to play them but my interest in them has lasted so many years that I will probably always play them at least a little bit.

Plus I'm really interested in seeing how far the technology will go in my lifetime and what video games will be like many years from now.


----------



## BabyBlueGamer (Oct 2, 2012)

I have times where I take breaks from gaming like a month or two to focus on other things but I don't ever plan on giving up gaming, it's an important part of my life to me.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm finding it very hard to grow out of playing DS, especially Pokemon.
I thought I grew out of console gaming during university but now that I've graduated, I'm playing in full force again.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Well no, because I view video games as on the same level as TV and books. Do you ever get to the point where you are no longer able to enjoy a good movie or book provided you've always enjoyed them in the past? Not likely.

The only way I can see myself stopping is if I get to the point where I'm too busy in my life to play them. Hmm, but even so, I'd probably still play casually/occasionally I think.


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

yes. video games are for all ages


----------



## Trancelover (Aug 9, 2014)

No, but i'll have no choice but to pause my video game activity from September 2014 and that'll last for about 5 or 6 years 

Senior year in HS, will need good grades and a lot of math classes because i'll study Software Engineering, and since it's not an easy degree, i will have to study 24/7.....


----------



## RZ3R0 (Jul 5, 2013)

Gaming since I was 6. Played 24/7 and yea it did keep me from having a social life and doing pretty horrible in school (no repeats), but it did inspire me to pursue in college; Game Art Design and Animation. My inspiration comes from many of the video games I've played whether it was the story, the concept, characters, etc. I'll admit though, because it parts of my daily routine, there will be times where it does get pretty boring.


----------



## Znuffle (Jul 22, 2014)

Never.. I probably will start playing Red Alert 1-2 to bring back memories.. Or Play Warcraft 3 with fun wacky mods over the internet wile still being really old.. I've noticed my family also have things they did in the old times that they still do now a days when they are older.  I even showed my dad the Card game Hearthstone and let him play 1 match. He actually seemed to find that specific games interesting. Because it seemed simple and yet so strategic


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't know about 'outgrow' but I might be too busy to play video games in the future. I'll probably transition more towards casual games instead of core, sadly.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't see myself ever giving up videogames entirely. They are an integral part of me. I have spent too much of my life on them, wasted many chances and opportunities on my videogame addiction. I have not done so many things other people my age have done because of videogames.

Now I know how the alcoholics and other folks addicted to something feel.


----------

